# Quikspin Fletching Helical/Offset



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Alright guys,

I purchased a bitz w/right clamp a few months ago. I fletched a few arrows up for a friend with cheap 4in vanes worked great.

I, however, use the NAP Quikspin Speed Hunters 2in. I bought a bunch on a super sale at my local gander mtn for about .25 a piece. When I got home and took them out of the packages to repackage them for better storage I found directions that say, they should be fletched with a STRAIGHT Helical with a 1-2 degree offset.

I fletched 1 arrow with my RH clamp and 0 degree offset. It seems to fly ok.

I asked a friend of mine that knows far more about archery than me, he said it may cuase too much spin. Which could be as bad as not enough spin. He told me if my bow was tuned well enough I may not notice a difference.

Just wanted to know what you all thought on the subject.

Thanks


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Dont tell me one of the "experts" doesnt have an answer for me?

PLEASE:embara:


----------



## Steve in KC (Dec 17, 2008)

only one way to tell! Fletch up a couple and find out!


----------



## tracy bullock (Jun 5, 2007)

Fletch 4 arrows and see how they group 20 to 40 yards...Experiment!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bowhuntr311 said:


> I use the NAP Quikspin Speed Hunters 2in. I found directions that say, they should be fletched with a STRAIGHT Helical with a 1-2 degree offset.


You mean clamp, don't you, instead of Helical?

I don't think it would be the higher rpms that would likely take place, but robbing speed down range. Think of the helicaled QuikSpins grabbing too much air. 2" Blazers fly great, even look neat, feltched helical, but it's suggested to use no more than 3 degree offset.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> You mean clamp, don't you, instead of Helical?


Yes in fact I do mean clamp. Straight Fletch with offset no helical.

Thanks for the info.

Anybody else with any knowledge on the subject? I welcome you to chime in.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

Well the true helical is not a good idea with the Quickspins because...the vane is designed with grooves on one side and the kicker lip on some versions that do the spinning for you. If you make a true helical fletch you are upsetting the grooves from doing their job, the part of the fletching that curves back to the left disrupts the grooves. Too much of an offset will do the same thing and create unequal air flow past the grooves. The design of the Quickspin is to have equal airflow on both sides and let the grooves and kicker lip do the job. A slight offset, to the RIGHT ONLY is ok according to NAP. They designed it, I think they are pretty smart, lets listen to them! Extreme Archery actually make some 4" Quickspin shrink fletchings that are quick and easy, 6 cost about 25 bucks and they do not slip if you follow the instructions on installing them. Plus if ruin a fletch on there, you just cut the shrink wrap and it peels right off, no adhesive to remove. Little more costly, especially if you already have everything to glue on vanes, but if you haven't bought that stuff yet, and don't fletch much, you should check those out. They are straight fletched.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

your suppose to put quick spin on straight with no heli.


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

*quickspin*



ajstrider said:


> Well the true helical is not a good idea with the Quickspins because...the vane is designed with grooves on one side and the kicker lip on some versions that do the spinning for you. If you make a true helical fletch you are upsetting the grooves from doing their job, the part of the fletching that curves back to the left disrupts the grooves. Too much of an offset will do the same thing and create unequal air flow past the grooves. The design of the Quickspin is to have equal airflow on both sides and let the grooves and kicker lip do the job. A slight offset, to the RIGHT ONLY is ok according to NAP. They designed it, I think they are pretty smart, lets listen to them! Extreme Archery actually make some 4" Quickspin shrink fletchings that are quick and easy, 6 cost about 25 bucks and they do not slip if you follow the instructions on installing them. Plus if ruin a fletch on there, you just cut the shrink wrap and it peels right off, no adhesive to remove. Little more costly, especially if you already have everything to glue on vanes, but if you haven't bought that stuff yet, and don't fletch much, you should check those out. They are straight fletched.




extreme quick spins in 4 in. are perfect and easy to put on i will never use jigs again gander mountain had 6 pack for 19.99 .once people try these out they will buy arrows plain and do it themselves


----------

